# Meridian M7208 Ringing/not ringing



## MKneedshelp (Nov 26, 2009)

How do I stop one phone from ringing and NOT have it show do not disturb.
I want it to show the date and time.
I have tried the feature 85 but it shows do not disturb.
Is there a feature to have the date and time show when the phone is programmed to NOT ring.:sigh:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I moved this to Gadget Support (here), you should get better help here.


----------

